# uber trade dress



## Tonymoka94

How can I get my uber trade dress


----------



## Verminator

Tonymoka94 said:


> How can I get my uber trade dress


Print the attached as a temporary.

Go here to order from Uber: http://www.driveubersd.com/uber-trade-dress/


----------



## CaliforniaRideSharing139

thanks for this. I actually had no clue we needed this in our vehicles. I'm a new driver (only about a month into it). For some reason uber never mentioned anything about it...


----------



## observer

CaliforniaRideSharing139 said:


> thanks for this. I actually had no clue we needed this in our vehicles. I'm a new driver (only about a month into it). For some reason uber never mentioned anything about it...


1K dollar ticket if you are pulled over (in CA) and it is not displayed properly.


----------



## CaliforniaRideSharing139

I got the trade dress ordered right after this post and i printed out the temp one.


----------



## observer

CaliforniaRideSharing139 said:


> I got the trade dress ordered right after this post and i printed out the temp one.


BTW, FYI you are required to display trade dress everywhere, not only at airport, from app on to app off.

Some will say not to display trade dress. That is your decision amd your ticket, if you decide not to display.


----------



## KGB7

Uber office has a stack of them. Theyll give you 5 of them if you want.


----------



## Chicago-uber

I always display the trade dress. It's not worth the ticket and/or impoundment. Just make sure to double check the pax name when they jump in your car.


----------



## Bobby Norris

Is this required for every city in every state?


----------



## Fauxknight

Bobby Norris said:


> Is this required for every city in every state?


No, some cities require and some do not. Not required here and if it's too big you can get a ticket...which actually there are a handful of drivers here who need that ticket. Personally I only display my city P2P transportation tags, which is required here.


----------



## nityanandachadnra

Can you have Lyft and Uber trade dress displayed simultaneously or should you change the cards out depending which company pings you?


----------



## KGB7

nityanandachadnra said:


> Can you have Lyft and Uber trade dress displayed simultaneously or should you change the cards out depending which company pings you?


Change it out.


----------



## lyft_audi

I made a dual trade trade dress for my car that fits in the lyft sleeve they provide, or you can tape it to your window.

I made the file public so everyone could have it.... See this thread

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-free-dual-trade-dress-download-link-inside.67652/


----------



## tohunt4me

Tonymoka94 said:


> How can I get my uber trade dress


Ohhhhhh !
I thought you were speaking of the new Uber " uniforms " !


----------



## Maven

A few more Trade Dress samples. Some newer.


----------

